# Lonelynewlywed find out about emotional cheating



## lonelynewlywed (Jul 9, 2009)

A short while ago I posted about feeling lonely in my new marriage and was told that it is a part of adjusting to married life, so I drove on knowing that it will pass. Yesterday, I opened our cell phone bill surprised to discover $90 extra charge for txt msges. I called the company as I reviewed the msgs online and said there must be some mistake these msgs are every min and my husband can't txt that often, her is at work, and I don't even know this number. They told me to take the phone in to have it checked, to make a long story short after calling the number and my husband I have come to find out it is a girl that he has connections with before we were married and even still talked to right beforw we got married. (while dating) Back then he said it wouldnt happened again and for months now I have been asking him if he has heard from her and he continued to tell me no even up to this past weekend. Obviously he was lying. Through some detective work I managed to find out that it was never physical and accoriding to him it was only minor flirting and mostly her begging him to be with her (she is a little crazy). I told him if he didn't tell me what I wanted to hear I would have verizon fax me the msgs ( in reality I need a court order) and had her number blocked from his phone. He says he wants nothing to do with her and cried whileasking for forgiveness. I told him that if I find out he talks to her again or she contacts him again and doesnt tell me that we will be done! I dont know what else to do, I was thinking some consuling but I dont know if our insurance covers it (does it normally) also this woman has been contacting me and I would really like to hear her side of it but dont know if it is a good idea.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Check with your insurance company, most insurance companies will cover counseling to a certain point, meaning maybe the two of you can go to a session a week for the whole year but you can for a couple months. Just meaning they have limits.


----------



## backstabbed73 (Nov 7, 2012)

lonelynewlywed said:


> A short while ago I posted about feeling lonely in my new marriage and was told that it is a part of adjusting to married life, so I drove on knowing that it will pass. Yesterday, I opened our cell phone bill surprised to discover $90 extra charge for txt msges. I called the company as I reviewed the msgs online and said there must be some mistake these msgs are every min and my husband can't txt that often, her is at work, and I don't even know this number. They told me to take the phone in to have it checked, to make a long story short after calling the number and my husband I have come to find out it is a girl that he has connections with before we were married and even still talked to right beforw we got married. (while dating) Back then he said it wouldnt happened again and for months now I have been asking him if he has heard from her and he continued to tell me no even up to this past weekend. Obviously he was lying. Through some detective work I managed to find out that it was never physical and accoriding to him it was only minor flirting and mostly her begging him to be with her (she is a little crazy). I told him if he didn't tell me what I wanted to hear I would have verizon fax me the msgs ( in reality I need a court order) and had her number blocked from his phone. He says he wants nothing to do with her and cried whileasking for forgiveness. I told him that if I find out he talks to her again or she contacts him again and doesnt tell me that we will be done! I dont know what else to do, I was thinking some consuling but I dont know if our insurance covers it (does it normally) also this woman has been contacting me and I would really like to hear her side of it but dont know if it is a good idea.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

What?


----------

